# What's with the spam on iPads?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Please tell me you accidentally flipped a switch and will be turning them off.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you see my post to the original thread?

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8000331#post8000331

We don't want pop up ads like that on our community and are investigating further.

They should be down now; someone already commented that they are no longer showing. Sorry for the annoyance!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> Did you see my post to the original thread?
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8000331#post8000331
> 
> ...


Not a prob, thanks for jumping on top of it, Peter!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, oops. Yes, I saw your other post in the original thread, but that was after I started this thread.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Sorry again for the trouble. I'll make sure to keep my eyes open, and I've asked everyone in the thread to let me know if they see anything like it again.


----------

